# Rimor control panel



## 126334 (Jul 30, 2009)

We have just purchased a Superbrig 728 which is 5 years old. All was ok until today when the control panel just decided to quit! Has anybody encountered this before? The motorhome had not been used for a few months, but on testing all was ok.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Panel*

What make (brand) is the Panel?

CBE?
Shaudt?


----------



## 126334 (Jul 30, 2009)

Panel is made by Arsilicii,, if you visit their site at arsilicii.com and go to support then to motorhome documents it can be seen by scrolling down to as00007.
Thanks, hope this helps.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Control Panel*

Hi,

If you go to the hatch outside and find the Power Supply/Charger, there may be a rocker switch located on top of the unit. It is difficult to see and you may only find it by touch.

This is a fuseless system and can only be reset by switching off and back on.

You could try switching it off and then back on again and see if it resets the system.

If you have the Truma combi boiler, the dump valve may open and dump the water in the boiler. - Easily reset when power back on.

When I do this, it resets the control panel to the default setting and comes up in Italian. You can then select the language if the display comes up.

The control panel can be eased out gently and there is a ribbon cable attached. I've removed this and the panel in the past to get at wires behind and on completion, replaced it OK and everything worked thankfully.

Somewhere else on the Rimor section, someone recently bought a Superbrig and had to replace the control panel at £700 cost and intimated it was quite a well known problem.

Hope this helps,
Alan


----------



## richardp (May 19, 2005)

We had the problem of the control panel going blank on our 2008 Rimor Superbrig in France last month. Everything still worked as far as water pump and lights fortunately. After a day of this I took the panel off the wall above the entrance door, undid and put back all the wires and the panel started to work fine again.

It seems that like computers, a quick reconnect etc can reset the thing and it works again. 

I really hate electrics :roll: - probably because modern systems are so complex with printed circuit boards all over the place!


----------



## motman (Mar 11, 2009)

*control panel*

We to have a Rimor superbrig,the control panel sometimes goes completely blank,but only when mh is on own power,do not know if it has reset button but plugging into ehu seems to reset system


----------



## brotherchristy (Apr 23, 2012)

*Rimor Superbrig 678*

It may well have been answered but my MH when reliant on the 12 volt supply will work for perhaps an hour and then cease to function. The control panel goes blank. The water begins to empty.
A MH spark checked the batteries and they are fine. I have to start up the engine and it kicks back in after a few minutes. Any ideas?


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

If you PM me an email address I can email you a Arscilli manual which may well help.

C.


----------



## brotherchristy (Apr 23, 2012)

In the process of subscribing CliveMott and hope to get email to you that way- tried the other way and was blocked quite rightly. Thanks so much for your thoughtfulness


----------

